

For a Free University Degree, Go to Germany (That's What I Did) - reesdreesd
http://thedavidrees.blogspot.com/2015/06/go-to-europe-for-free-college.html

======
MrZongle2
Free? _Nothing_ is free.

Somebody is footing the bill, just not apparently the student.

~~~
dudul
1) Granted, German tax payers are paying for German universities. But do you
really think that tuitions in the US reflect the actual cost of operation of
colleges? Mathematically speaking, Harvard generates enough money to provide
free tuition. Are they gonna do it? No, cause in the US you pay for a brand.

The fact that schools are public means that there is no price inflation due to
image, brand, PR, etc. You pay what it costs to get education.

2) It is not just about throwing money through the window. It is an investment
to get young educated people, some will go home but some will stay and use
their education to create jobs.

~~~
MrZongle2
_But do you really think that tuitions in the US reflect the actual cost of
operation of colleges?_

I certainly won't defend the cost of a college degree in the United States,
but that's not my point. I object to this being called "free" since the cost
is merely transferred from the individual getting the education to that
country's taxpayers.

If I were a German taxpayer, I'd likely be fine with helping support such a
system....if used by my fellow Germans (longtime residents or new immigrants).
Subsidizing foreigners who will likely leave the country after graduation? Not
so much. It strikes me as rather parasitic.

~~~
dudul
And my second point addresses that. The German government thinks it's worth it
to attract young students and hopefully see them stay long term and help the
economy. This system is not unique to Germany, a lot of European countries
work the same way.

~~~
reesdreesd
Exactly. And those who don't stay often become ambassadors for German culture,
language, interests, etc.

